# Alternative "Kitchen Nightmares"



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Since Kuan posted the link to the Amy's Baking Company "Kitchen Nightmares" episode, I've binge watched the show on YouTube trying to get a sense of what it's all about. I've been in the food service biz in one form or another for almost 35 years, but I never really enjoyed watching food related tv-just overkill in my view.

However, since Kuan revealed to me the reality tv monster lurking within, I've become fascinated with the show and it's formula.

"Hi, good to meet you. How about lunch?"

"Steak-medium rare"

"i'm really hungry (looking for food)"

"Disgusting"

"Your food is crap"

"You're full of crap Ramsay"

"I'm going to get some fresh air"

"Who does what? Is it always this messy?"

"What is That!?"

"Eeaauucch"

"My design team----"

"Streamlined menu"

"Thank you Gordon, you saved me!"

The story seems to follow the same pattern with a little variation each time. 

It got me thinking though, does he only help restaurants? What about other types of food service operations, like, coffee bars, ice cream shops, delis, taco shops, food trucks, specialty food markets? 

Wouldn't that be an interesting take on the whole "restaurant repair" show?


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

He has/had a show that did Inns, small hotels and B&B's but I don't know if that one is still on TV


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Chef Ramsey did a show at 4 restaurants in my local area. Of the 4, two have cloed (one very quickly after the show and the other about 1 year after the show), one is doing fine with his new menu, and the fourth I really don't know but I think they are still open.There are so many of these "repair shows" that I feel the genre is already too formularized and the market is completely saturated. If it's not Ramsey with that formula... it is the big Ausie who's name I have conveniently forgotten. And then there are the hidden camera shows. I'm getting fatugued with seeing the same thing over and over again. At least the folks in Scottsdale were gen-u-wine kooks and made it a bit more fun to watch!


----------

